# Hidden/Safe Room



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anybody have a hidden room or closet in their house and is willing to admit it? I'd like to have a hidden closet for emergency storage. I think it would be more cost effective than a LARGE safe. Any ideas for how to hide the entrance and features to include? I think I would include a safe mounted in the floor and covered with a panel or rug. I may include a small wall safe as a decoy. Sturdy shelf space would be a must as well.

If I'm not home, I don't want people to find/get my stuff.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a hidden cement crawl space with a steel armored door. It'll be the gun room once my permit shows up. That's it. 

The house I grew up in was a victorian home and and built in "servants passages" so they could serve the house and not be seen or heard. Several of the passages came out in the closets so they could do mister and madams laundry without intruding. There was even a servant's staircase and a hallway on the first floor that ran the length of the house.

The other kids in the area loved to play hide and go seek at my house because of all the secret rooms.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

The way my house is built, my pantry, hallway closet, and the built in "china cabinet" all butt up to each other. I have often wondered if there is any dead space back there, but don't know how I could get to it and keep it hidden. In my brain, it just seems like the depth of the closets and cabinet don't seem to account for all the area. Would be nice though. I am getting pressed for safe storage places right now, and have just barely started.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

CVORnurse - A tape measure can tell you, or maybe a look from above from your attic. Don't forget to account for wall thicknesses. Typically 4.5". My dad has about 6" between his bathroom and behind a built in desk, but it's not very usable except as a wire run area for aux lighting. You might could store some guns in there if you can build an access door.

My dad frames custom homes and he has put in hidden rooms before. I'll have to ask him how they hid the opening. It wouldn't be too hard to hide a door in the back of a cedar lined closet. Wood paneling could work as well. I think sheetrock wouldn't be solid enough to work with and hold up to long term use.

Power outlets, a small night light, and insulation for sound deadening would be nice.


----------



## Rancher (Dec 3, 2008)

This seems promising.

Hidden Door Bookshelf


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

A friend of mine had one of those at his mansion. It was previously owned by a cult. The house had an enormous number of bathrooms and bunk beds in it when they bought it. The book case hid a stairwell that ran to all four floors of the house. Creepy.


----------



## StillStanding (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a friend who had a fold-down bed and two hidden closets the presence of which were not at all obvious even to frequent visitors. It can be done.


----------



## C.Winslow (Oct 27, 2008)

Canadian said:


> A friend of mine had one of those at his mansion. It was previously owned by a cult. The house had an enormous number of bathrooms and bunk beds in it when they bought it. The book case hid a stairwell that ran to all four floors of the house. Creepy.


Eww, that's really creepy. I guess this was somewhere in Canada?
I can't imagine how creepy all the old bunk beds were. What did your friend do with them? I get the willies just thinking about it!


----------



## cudalyon (Jun 11, 2009)

Tex said:


> Does anybody have a hidden room or closet in their house and is willing to admit it? I'd like to have a hidden closet for emergency storage. I think it would be more cost effective than a LARGE safe. Any ideas for how to hide the entrance and features to include? I think I would include a safe mounted in the floor and covered with a panel or rug. I may include a small wall safe as a decoy. Sturdy shelf space would be a must as well.
> 
> If I'm not home, I don't want people to find/get my stuff.


I know a guy who has a hidden room. he simply wnet to a large closet in the basement and built a new wall 3ft out. He covered the wall with paneling instead of sheet rock. He framed out a 3ft door frame, and this is where the paneling comes as an advantage over sheet rock. The small strips that you use to cover the seems of the paneling, covered the crack on both sides of the door. The door opens into the closet, and the strips remain inplace on each side of the door opening still connected to the wall. He took an old style thermostat and mounted on the door. Drilled a hole through the door and the thermostat back plate, and connected a small cable to the thermostat cover that runs through the door and is connected to a latch that simply lifts up when you pull the cable allowing the door to open.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My old house had a dead space between the Chimney wall in the family room and the 1/2 bath in the hall way. The living room was behind and the family room was in front where the entrance was. The total area was about 3'x4'x8' high. The entrance was a removable large return air vent cover. In front of the return vent cover was the tv vcr cabinet. It was placed diagnally in the corner between the fire place and the wall. Not a good place for hiding, but a good place to put valuables for safe keeping. My current house has nothing like this. Look around your house, you might find a small dead space like this, especially if it is not rectangular in shape.


----------



## Chemechie (Jun 9, 2009)

*Simple hidden compartment*

In my old house I had a hidden gun safe; nobody knew it was there. If you have a setup like I had it is easy. 
I put it in the floor of a bedroom, between 2 floor joists. The space I had was between 2 floor joists, about 16 inches wide and 4 feet long, 10 inches high minus the thickness of a board I put over the drywall of the ceiling below )I didn't trust drywall to hold much weight). The space was big enough to store several long guns and other valuables I wanted out of sight. 
The hidden part is the most important; if you have a place in your house laid out like this, its easy: wall to wall carpet with a section 18 inches long and 4 feet wide, bordered on 3 sides by walls, with the floor joists running the long direction; if they go the short way it won't work. 
If your carpet is not brand new and the area isn't heavily used, you can (gently) separate the carpet from the tack strip around the 3 edges and it won't shrink (undo the stretching when it was installed). You may want to practice undoing carpet from tack strips in a closet or other unobtrusive place. After you have the carpet up, outline an area in the subfloor to cut through; if you can run the cut along the top of a joist you don't have to add reinforcing to support the removable cutout. 
Once the panel is put back into place, the carpet rolls back over it and nothing shows. 
I had a lip under the subfloor along one side that made it easy to add a lock, so even if someone had found it they couldn't get in easily. Some state require guns to be locked up, and this design would meet such requirements. I don't have any pictures since it was a secret when I made it. 
Let me know if you want more information/ descriptions.


----------



## SNAFU (Jul 4, 2009)

If you're just looking to hide small items or firearms here's what I did with my reloading bench.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good Snafu - did you make the whole bench yourself or did you start with something that was already there?


----------



## cattlefarmer (Jul 15, 2009)

One of my buildings has a 10’ by 15’ hidden storage room that the roof is 15’ under ground. The door is inside the basement to our garage where we have our long term good storage. In the main storage room there are 2 large gun safes so I’m sure if some one was looking that they would stop there.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

That reloading bench is SWEET!!!!!! Nice one.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

SNAFU - That's a nice bench.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

thats a great bench, reminds me of that movie mr/mrs smith when brad pit has a gun/ammo stashed inside a painting

I know someone on another forum that order door from this place

HiddenPassageway.com - Hidden Secret Passages, Hidden Doors, Safe Rooms, Secret Vault Doors

a little pricey but great quality, i've been reading this site and they have a lot of helpful info on how to do it yourself

Free Hidden Door Plans - How to Build A Hidden Door For a Safe Room


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

One idea that I use is a decoy inexpensive floor safe, large enough to tempt, in closet very noticable, filled with broken concrete pavers and steel washers. Light enough to move and shake, hopefully will be taken quickly and the rest left alone.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> One idea that I use is a decoy inexpensive floor safe, large enough to tempt, in closet very noticable, filled with broken concrete pavers and steel washers. Light enough to move and shake, hopefully will be taken quickly and the rest left alone.


A decoy does seem like a pretty valid option; I know a guy on the local gun forums that purchased a cheap used gun cabinet off clist and filled it with his airsoft guns. His real guns were in a safe in a hidden closet.


----------



## sears7007 (Mar 1, 2010)

you can always build furniture with hidden spaces --with a little thought you can hide firearms -both handguns and long guns.....I've built many for myself and others. You can either make built in units like bookcases , jelly cupboards, even bathroom vanities.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

sears7007 said:


> you can always build furniture with hidden spaces --with a little thought you can hide firearms -both handguns and long guns.....I've built many for myself and others. You can either make built in units like bookcases , jelly cupboards, even bathroom vanities.


Great idea, I've been taking furniture wood shop at adult continuing ed at the highschool.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

sears7007 said:


> you can always build furniture with hidden spaces --with a little thought you can hide firearms -both handguns and long guns.....I've built many for myself and others. You can either make built in units like bookcases , jelly cupboards, even bathroom vanities.


I like that idea. I've been trying to figure out how to build a headboard with his/hers LED reading lights, electrical outlets for charging cell phones/clocks, and lockable or hidden drawers for pistols. The top may even lift up for a shotgun.


----------



## sears7007 (Mar 1, 2010)

I did a head board (about 9" deep) that held books--which you could hollow out 1 or 2 to hold valuables or a handgun --and overtop of the books was a wood top to cover the books and keep dust off --it has a hidden hinge and lifts up and there is a 3 1/2" space between the books and the top --where a long gun can be hidden . you could put outlets on either end of the headboard to accomadate lights etc.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a 3'x6' room between my family room and bedroom. Access is behind built in shelves in my closet. I keep a few guns in this room. I have most of my storage food and guns, ammo and reloading in a 30'x20' room in my basement. Door is behind bookcase in my basement office and 1/4" steel plate (I know they can go though the floor if they know it's there.) If some one took measurments they could find it, but no one has ever notice when in the basement. I also keep a decoy safe and gun safe hidden in the bedroom where it will be found with little effort. I keep "junk" guns in the gun safe and 25#s of scrap in the safe, make them work. 

Looking to add a detached underground shelter with a hidden entrance. Arson has wiped me out once, can't handle it again.


----------



## NORTH (Feb 25, 2010)

Security Door, 17, Browning Gun Safe Product
BUMP How about this, you can convert any room to a safe or saferoom inconspicuously, of course you would have to reinforce the rest of the room...


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

cudalyon said:


> I know a guy who has a hidden room. he simply wnet to a large closet in the basement and built a new wall 3ft out. He covered the wall with paneling instead of sheet rock.


I'd stay out of that dude's house.  You might find yourself in a "Joe Dirt" scenario. "It puts the lotion on..."


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

this company builds hidden rooms i really like the hidden room under the stairs

HiddenPassageway.com - Hidden Secret Passages, Hidden Doors, Safe Rooms, Secret Vault Doors


----------



## wvboy (Jun 7, 2010)

*safe room*

I built a new home with a 5' x 5' room in master bedroom that is studded 8" on center with level 3a ballistic armor plate on all surfaces. It has a 36" metal fire door thats gonna be hidden by a shelf or mirror of some sort...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Our cabin is built more-or-less right on the ground, not much of a crawl space. 

I was thinking we could take up the 8' by 10' rug under our dining room table, cut a trap door, stir up the dirt underneath, then put a recessed padlock on the door.

If we ever get "raided" we could sit back and have a good laugh when they "find" it. They'd rip out our floor and dig to China and find NOTHING! Mwahahahaha 

Then again...I guess they wouldn''t see the humor...:ignore:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Our cabin is built more-or-less right on the ground, not much of a crawl space.
> 
> I was thinking we could take up the 8' by 10' rug under our dining room table, cut a trap door, stir up the dirt underneath, then put a recessed padlock on the door.
> 
> ...


And pray tell, what would you be "raided'"for in the first place, are you being bad.:scratch


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, if the EOTWAWKI happens, I suppose someone looking for food could stumble across our place in the woods up here! 

And if "they" try to round up guns, they'll assume we have one or more hidden somewhere. 
:dunno:


----------



## Danhiddensafes (Sep 5, 2009)

*Hidden Safes and Saferooms*

For 30 years, I've been designing and installing "Hidden" safes and saferooms. My company works all over the US. Anyone interested in hearing more shoot me a pm or visit my website @ hiddensafes.com. No thief has found one of our safe jobs!

Dan


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have two rooms back to back the closets butt together, I pulled the door of and dry walled it and cut an entrance in the other closet behind the clothes. On one side looks like a wall the other side looks like a closet.


----------



## Danhiddensafes (Sep 5, 2009)

*Hidden/Saferoom*

Sounds good. How did you hide it? My favorite way is to cedar line a closet with random length cedar. It's the perfect way to make a wall open. When you close the hidden door, the cedar just blends in because of all the pieces of cedar.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

The best one I heard about came about as a result of an architectural quirk rather than design.

Some folks pick up a house with a quirk. The living room was enormous, but oddly, and inordinately LONG, looking like a giant hallway rather than a usable room. The owner figured out what was a usable space and having money installed a massive 'wall' unit from floor to ceiling, side to side, of expensive real wood, including a tetris of cabinets and book shelves. This 'wall' unit was actually dividing the room. One closet like area had a concealed back door, opened up in the to the now hidden room, which was big enough that I'd heard the home owner considered putting a bunk and desk back there, and possibly having it plumbed!

I love hidden spaces. Don't have any, but they're cool.


----------



## mjs1951in (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hidden room*

My hidden room entrance is behind a refrigerator. Pick up the small discs that furniture movers use. They won't leave marks on your floors. The room is 2.5 feet by 9 feet. That sounds small. But, you would be surprised how much stuff will fit in a space that size.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Our cabin is built more-or-less right on the ground, not much of a crawl space.
> 
> I was thinking we could take up the 8' by 10' rug under our dining room table, cut a trap door, stir up the dirt underneath, then put a recessed padlock on the door.
> 
> ...


The movies of the Holucaust (sp) show people had rugs with strings to pull over the trap door to their hidden safe room under the floor. I don't necessarily think that someone who is searching a home would automatically look under rugs for trap doors. I think that houses that appear to have no basement, or were built without basements could easily be dug out to create safe or secret rooms. I have posted about this in other places on this forum, about people I know who have dug out the dirt from under their houses to create more space, one for storage, and the other to have more room for his large family. It is work, and if you do it yourself, your expense would be to shore it up as you go. One guy had a dirt floor, never pouring cement, as I would have thought to do.

I also think you could dig out tunnels for secret passageways that could also be used for storage. If you dig where you want a path to be, you can mask that the soil is disturbed by putting down crushed stone, or wood chips.

Check out the secret living space this guy created. If you google him, Kenley Snyder, you will find different pictures and information on a few sites.

Christianity.ca - Blast from the Past


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> Check out the secret living space this guy created. If you google him, Kenley Snyder, you will find different pictures and information on a few sites.
> Christianity.ca - Blast from the Past


I am so jealous!!! Man, the water table must be really deep there! What an awesome shelter!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kenley Snyder's bunker*

Isn't it amazing? He spent 14 years coming home from work every day, taking dirt out 5 gallon bucket by bucket. He could dump his dirt into a trailer in his garage without anyone seeing him do so and then haul the dirt out to where? At first it was a tunnel, then one level and eventually he had 3 levels below his house. He died in 1998 and when his wife put the house on the market, neighbors had no idea about his bunker which was close to 1000 sq. ft.

I think he was of the school of being concerned about nuclear war.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I sure would love to have one of those secret rooms. I'm running out of storage space.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't realize that "Blast From the Past" was loosely based on a true story. The movie has Brendan Frazier, Christopher Walken, Sissy Spacek, and Alicia Silverstone. The movie is hilarious.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

About 20 years ago in Helena MT which has a great many old mansions dating from the 1880's , a hidden room was found in one that dated to the prohibition era it was full of old wines, brandy's and expensive old booze... hadn't seen the light of day in many many years... as I recall it was sold at auction.. for some big bucks!.. 

I too have the urge to have a hidden room with a tunnel out of it.. in the meantime I have a few old military Bolt rifles pegged on the walls.. I call the "Grab and runs"... I would be pissed if they were stolen but not as bad as if they had to look and found the good stuff...

But living out in the woods and out of sight we don't have folks driving by.. and as a rule somebody's here all the time.. 

I'm kinda more interested in a defensible bunker... as a last stand place.. and while I know any place can be taken by an army..I doubt a few MZBG's could do it.. AND..it could make a great tornado shelter as well as a a root cellar.. and that's something I can do!..


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> I too have the urge to have a hidden room with a tunnel out of it.QUOTE]
> 
> I think the idea of tunnels is the way to go, just a heck of a lot of work and so hard to do without all the neighbors knowing. If a person could do this without being seen and found out, it would be the way to go. If you had good tunnels, you could set up all kinds of storage, spots for spying on what is going on around you, and move around unseen.
> 
> At this point in time, it would take so much time, work and material, it is not realistic.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I've thought about having a tunnel between my hidden room and a nearby detached shop/garage. I could use the tunnel as part of my cooling system. The ground could preheat/cool the air going into the house. The temperature in the tunnel would be pretty consistant. It would be a great place for storage. It would be a great tornado shelter. I need to build this place one of these days.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

My current home has a detached garage, and I have thought that tunnels around my property would be so helpful in moving around if one needed to hide out. Honestly, I would love to have a completely hidden living space, unknown to the outside world with the ability to move around to various points of my property with listening posts to hear and maybe see what is going on around. What I wonder about is, if the community were to be on fire, could you be safe in a hidden space? And the other piece, if you prepare, prepare, prepare and the government or others come and take all they can find, it would be great to have more hidden than in view.


----------



## shellyann36 (May 30, 2011)

*I have a huge rental house right now that we are thinking of buying. I believe it does have a few hidden spaces. The original structure was a 3 bedroom ranch but the owner added a huge living room, office, attic, bedroom and a huge basement and patio below. In the basement room on the outside you can see where it had windows at one time but in the room itself it has sheetrock over the windows. I know that it is not hidden from the outside but I would love to tear that sheetrock down and find out how big the space really is. Also in the added on section there is a small closet sized room that looked as if it was going to be a 1/2 bath at one point. This room would be an awesome spot for a hidden passage to the lower area of the house. We really need to look at it more closely. As far as tunnels.. if we ever do decide to buy this place I would want to build tunnels from the house to the barn and workshop (after they are built!)*


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I used to work in Washington, DC. There are hundreds of underground tunnels under that city. I used to wonder if other old cities had the same. 

I don't have a safe room, but I have a false wall in one of my closets.


----------

